# FS: new amazonia aquasoil 9l, 5lb co2 setup.



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Have these 2 items for sale. If interested let me know
Ada soil new in bag 9l 40$
5lb co2 jbj gauges new Solenoid 135$
Both 150$

Pickup in nrh or 360 and carrier.
Thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does the c02 setup come with a bubble counter, and difuser? and ph checker?


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Nope. Just tank, reg, and solenoid. Tank is good till 2015


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Just checking prices out I'm a little high. 100$ for the co2
40$ soil
125$ both


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Soil pending.
Co2 still available


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Including a intank reactor with co2 setup


----------



## Stephen.scott (Apr 10, 2011)

Soil sold. Adding 50+ root tabs, and bottle of flourish


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

Heh. Here I am looking at the soil saying, "yeah I could use that"; Only to realize that I just bought a CO2 setup from you. So, have any more left?


----------

